#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Υποχρέωση συμφωνητικού και υποβολή

## castor_troy

από την έναρξη επαγγέλματος έως σήμερα έχω υπογράψει:
α) ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό σύμβασεως έργου (βοηθός εργοταξιάρχη με μηνιαίες αποδοχές)
β) σύμβαση εμπορικής αντιπροσωπείας (εύρεση πελατών Φ/Β, με ποσοστό προμήθειας)
γ) σύμβαση παροχής υπηρεσιών (στελέχωση ΜΕΚ, με ετήσιες αποδοχές)

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έχω πάει το συμφωνητικό/σύμβαση στην ΔΟΥ μου και  γενικά δεν έχω κάνει κάποια άλλη ενέργεια μετά την υπογραφή.
1) Έιχα υποχρέωση σε όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις να τα πάω στην εφορία?  Ποιές είναι οι επιπτώσεις/πρόστιμο? Αξίζει να κάνω κάτι με αυτά ή να  θεωρήσω οτι, οτι έγινε έγινε?
2) Έιχα υποχρέωση για κάποια περίπτωση να το πάω και στο ΤΕΕ?
3) όταν ζητάνε να δηλώσουμε το ποσό και την διάρκεια τι πρέπει να  βάλουμε (μηνιαίο, ετήσιο? αφού η διάρκεια του έργου δεν προσδιορίζεται,  το ίδιο και με τις προμήθειες δεν ξέρω πόσους πελάτες θα βρώ και τι θα  πάρω απο τον καθένα)?
4) Σε κανένα απο αυτά δεν αναγράφεται αριθμός συμφωνητικού. τι συμπληρώνουμε?
ευχαριστώ

----------


## accounter

Οταν κάνουμε συμφωνητικά τα καταθέτουμε στην εφορία με τις τριμηνιαίες  καταστάσεις !
Εξαίρεση από τον κανόνα αποτελούν τα συμφωνητικά πάνω απο 6000,00 ευρώ που τα καταθέτουμε πριν την έναρξη των εργασιών στην εφορία ! Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν τα συμπεριλαμβάνουμε στις τριμηνιαίες καταστάσεις !
Επίσης τα καταθέτουμε και στο ΤΕΕ στις ίδιες προθεσμίες όταν έχουμε διαφορετική αμοιβή από την νόμιμη !
Στα συμφωνητικά γράφουμε τους πραγματικούς όρους της συμφωνίας ώστε να μη υπάρχουν αμφισβητήσεις αργότερα !!!

Σχετικές οι ΠΟΛ  ( πολυγραφημένη απόφαση )   1270 16.11.2000

και οι πρόσφατες 

ΠΟΛ.1193/8.9.2011

Υποβολή από τους μηχανικούς καταστάσεων έγγραφων συμφωνιών που έχουν συνάψει

Αθήνα, 8 Σεπτεμβρίου 2011

(ΦΕΚ Β' 2289/13-10-2011)

ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ
ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ
ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΙΑ ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΩΝΕΙΑΚΩΝ ΘΕΜΑΤΩΝ
ΓΕΝ. ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ
ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΕΙΣΟΔΗΜΑΤΟΣ
ΤΜΗΜΑ Α'
ΓΕΝ. ΓΡΑΜ. ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑΚΩΝ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ
ΓΕΝ. Δ/ΝΣΗ ΚΕΠΥΟ
Δ/ΝΣΗ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΩΝ Η/Υ (Δ30)

Ταχ. Δ/νση: Καρ. Σερβίας 10
Τ.Κ.: 101 84
Πληροφορίες: Δ. Παπαγιάννης
Τηλέφωνο: 210 3375315-7
FAX: 210 3375001

ΠΟΛ 1193

ΘΕΜΑ: Υποβολή από τους μηχανικούς καταστάσεων έγγραφων συμφωνιών που έχουν συνάψει.

ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ
Ο ΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΣ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ

Έχοντας υπόψη:

1. Τις διατάξεις της περίπτωσης ζΆ της παραγράφου 8 του άρθρου 20 του ν. 3943/2011 (ΦΕΚ Α 66/2011), καθώς και τις διατάξεις της περίπτωσης θΆ της παραγράφου 8 του άρθρου 20 του ν. 3943/2011, για την έναρξη ισχύος αυτών.

2. Τις διατάξεις της περίπτωσης ι΄ της παραγράφου 8 του άρθρου 20 του ν. 3943/2011.

3. Την απόφαση του Πρωθυπουργού Υ350/8.7.2011 (ΦΕΚ 1603 Β΄), με την οποία ανατίθενται αρμοδιότητες στον αναπληρωτή Υπουργό Οικονομικών, Παντελή Οικονόμου.

4. Το γεγονός ότι με την παρούσα απόφαση δεν προκαλείται δαπάνη σε βάρος του Κρατικού Προϋπολογισμού,

αποφασίζουμε:

1. Οι μηχανικοί ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες, υποβάλλουν μέχρι την 20η ημέρα του μηνός Φεβρουαρίου κάθε έτους, καταστάσεις με τις έγγραφες συμφωνίες που έχουν συνάψει με τους αντισυμβαλλομένους τους μέσα στην προηγούμενη διαχειριστική περίοδο, υπό μορφή ΠΙΝΑΚΑ υπόδειγμα του οποίου επισυνάπτεται στην παρούσα απόφαση.

2. Ειδικότερα, κατά την πρώτη εφαρμογή, οι μηχανικοί ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες θα συμπεριλάβουν στις καταστάσεις που θα υποβάλλουν μέχρι τις 20 Φεβρουαρίου 2012, μόνο τις έγγραφες συμφωνίες που έχουν συνάψει με τους αντισυμβαλλομένους τους από 1.7.2011 μέχρι και 31.12.2011.

3. Οι καταστάσεις υποβάλλονται με τη χρήση ηλεκτρονικής μεθόδου επικοινωνίας στο δικτυακό τόπο της Γενικής Γραμματείας Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων (Γ.Γ.Π.Σ.).

4. Η απόφαση αυτή να δημοσιευθεί στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως.


ΠΟΛ 1194

ΘΕΜΑ: Υποβολή από το Τ.Ε.Ε. καταστάσεων των έγγραφων συμφωνιών που έχουν συνάψει μηχανικοί.

ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ
Ο ΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΣ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ

Έχοντας υπόψη:

1. Τις διατάξεις της περίπτωσης η΄ της παραγράφου 8 του άρθρου 20 του ν. 3943/2011 (ΦΕΚ Α 66/2011), καθώς και τις διατάξεις της περίπτωσης θ΄ της παραγράφου 8 του άρθρου 20 του ν. 3943/2011, για την έναρξη ισχύος αυτών.

2. Τις διατάξεις της περίπτωσης ι΄ της παραγράφου 8 του άρθρου 20 του ν. 3943/2011.

3. Την απόφαση του Πρωθυπουργού Υ350/8.7.2011 (ΦΕΚ 1603 Β΄), με την οποία ανατίθενται αρμοδιότητες στον αναπληρωτή Υπουργό Οικονομικών, Παντελή Οικονόμου.

4. Το γεγονός ότι με την παρούσα απόφαση δεν προκαλείται δαπάνη σε βάρος του Κρατικού Προϋπολογισμού,

αποφασίζουμε:

1. Το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδος, υποβάλλει μέχρι την 20η ημέρα του μηνός Φεβρουαρίου κάθε έτους, καταστάσεις των έγγραφων συμφωνιών που έχουν συνάψει μηχανικοί με τους αντισυμβαλλομένους τους μέσα στην προηγούμενη διαχειριστική περίοδο και αφορούν τις έγγραφες συμφωνίες (συμβάσεις) που κατατίθενται υποχρεωτικά σε αυτό, υπό μορφή ΠΙΝΑΚΑ υπόδειγμα του οποίου επισυνάπτεται στην παρούσα απόφαση.

2. Ειδικότερα, κατά την πρώτη εφαρμογή, το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδος θα συμπεριλάβει στις καταστάσεις που θα υποβάλλει μέχρι τις 20 Φεβρουαρίου 2012, μόνο τις έγγραφες συμφωνίες που έχουν συνάψει οι μηχανικοί με τους αντισυμβαλλομένους τους από 1.7.2011 μέχρι και 31.12.2011.

3. Οι καταστάσεις υποβάλλονται με τη χρήση ηλεκτρονικής μεθόδου επικοινωνίας στο δικτυακό τόπο της Γενικής Γραμματείας Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων (Γ.Γ.Π.Σ.).

4. Την ευθύνη για την υποβολή των καταστάσεων φέρει ο πρόεδρος του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος.

5. Η απόφαση αυτή να δημοσιευθεί στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως.

----------

